# What word did you teach your chatot?



## IndigoClaudia (May 22, 2020)

Remember Chatot?

So do I. But what word did you teach your Chatot? Was it a swear word? Did you scream into the mic? 

You tell me


----------



## mewtini (May 22, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Did you scream into the mic?


yes


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 22, 2020)

mewtini said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> > Did you scream into the mic?
> ...


also yes


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 22, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> mewtini said:
> 
> 
> > IndigoEmmy said:
> ...


Nowadays, I'd probably play the Wilhelm scream on my computer as i record it so chatot did the Wilhelm scream.


----------



## M&F (May 22, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Was it a swear word? Did you scream into the mic?


yes and yes

alas, chatot could basically only scream anyway no matter what you taught it to say,


----------



## Zoroark (May 24, 2020)

I didn't teach it a word.  I thought I'd be interesting and cool ad let Chatot have its original voice.

This aligned perfectly with my laziness.  Win-win.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 25, 2020)

I accidentally sneezed into the DS mic. Scared the crap out of my dog with it once.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 26, 2020)

A swear word

Actually.....I don't remember, really xD; if it was a swear word, though, that woulda been amusing...


----------



## sanderidge (May 27, 2020)

i think i tried to make my first one say "hello", and then i got upset with how garbled it sounded and never recorded another one again.


----------



## kyeugh (May 27, 2020)

i blew into my microphone so it was just really loud static.


----------

